# Marlin Model 60



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

Anybody here have a Marlin Model 60? How do you like it?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

it works ok i had one gave 70 bucks used for it was certainly usable it shoots decent enough for squirl if you find the ammo yours likes they cyle fine 
they were marketed under the glenfield name for some time used to sell for 99 at wally world 
how much can one complain about a 22 for under a hundred dollars that shot evey time i pulled the trigger 
if your wondering why i HAD one it's not cause it was a bad gun but because i gave it to my brother and he likes it just fine.
now that makes me think it's time to go squirel hunting


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Cool little gun for the money.
Won one at Ducks Unlimited dinner on a walk around raffle, but as I was one of the ones walking around selling tickets, (no I didn't do the drawing) and a member of the committee, I had them draw another ticket.
Seemed like the thing to do.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

I have a SS version. I love the way it handles and shoots. I do prefer a detachable magazine over the tube feed of the Model 60, but that's not a big deal. 

The Model 60 and the Ruger 10/22 are the two best values in reliable, low-cost .22s IMO.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

1 mod 75 carbine [simply shortened], 1 Papose like Mod with a detach mag, but same action.

I have none of them now but would have any variety of it over and over again, preferably the one with the detach mag.

It was my first rifle as an adult and I am sure I fired 100K rounds thru it, with no prob.

Good basic gun !




Win07_351 said:


> Anybody here have a Marlin Model 60? How do you like it?


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

A great .22...even though I like my 10/22,I really like the tube magazine of the 60,mine is very accurate and a great rabbit/squirrel gun.


----------



## d37fan (Dec 22, 2004)

A great gun to live its life in the truck. Cheap enough you wont cry when it gets knocked around some. Only issue I have had is .22's are dirty little rounds and you have to keep an eye on powder residue around the bolt face, but that goes for all makes and models.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

are so dirty, leave so much powder residue, that I resolve that problem with the strongest can of spray solvent I can get. If I have any doubts, I will hose down the inside of the receiver with it, before I go out in the woods, and then put back lube by giving it a few puffs of powdered graphite. Once they get to that point, they in fact need to be taken home and taken down, and cleaned throughly. The solvent is my emergency ace-in-the-hole.

The better the ammo, the cleaner it is..........I hate gettting guns stolen but in fact the mod 60 is so cheap, it doesnt hurt like losing some others.....



d37fan said:


> A great gun to live its life in the truck. Cheap enough you wont cry when it gets knocked around some. Only issue I have had is .22's are dirty little rounds and you have to keep an eye on powder residue around the bolt face, but that goes for all makes and models.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Win07_351 said:


> Anybody here have a Marlin Model 60? How do you like it?


I've got one that I bought on sale in 1970. Juat about broke in by now. I think I paid $49.95 +tax. Not ready to sell yet.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Ive owned several Model 60's and they are great entry level/camp/truck guns. I shoot Remington Thunderbolts in all of my .22's and they are a "dirty" cartridge but 50% +/-cheaper then the moderate priced/powered around here(I use alot of .22 cartridges on the trapline also). $1.50-$1.80 a box for Thunderbolts as opposed to $2.50 -skys the limit(I stocked up few Christmas's ago with a buy a brick get one free offer, I bought around 20 bricks of thunderbolts). Moderate priced scope compliments a Mod 60 nicely. They are a great little squirrel gun and we outfit most of ours with slings. Theres quite a few good entry level .22's out now, most have synthetic stocks. By the way every Mod 60 I had wouldnt cycle Federal Lightenings very well. Went like this bang, click,click, bang, click etc.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

that was exactly my experience with that ammo in the Mod 60's, I knew it wasnt me,but wondered if those wonderful Thunderbolts has put a hex on my little Mod 60, now I know its not true.

The Remington Thunderbolts are a mixed curse or blessing but if you got kids or shot a lot, you use 'em. Good for teaching kids to clean their guns !!



backwoodsman said:


> Ive owned several Model 60's and they are great entry level/camp/truck guns. I shoot Remington Thunderbolts in all of my .22's and they are a "dirty" cartridge but 50% +/-cheaper then the moderate priced/powered around here(I use alot of .22 cartridges on the trapline also). $1.50-$1.80 a box for Thunderbolts as opposed to $2.50 -skys the limit(I stocked up few Christmas's ago with a buy a brick get one free offer, I bought around 20 bricks of thunderbolts). Moderate priced scope compliments a Mod 60 nicely. They are a great little squirrel gun and we outfit most of ours with slings. Theres quite a few good entry level .22's out now, most have synthetic stocks. By the way every Mod 60 I had wouldnt cycle Federal Lightenings very well. Went like this bang, click,click, bang, click etc.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Yep the Remington Thunderbolts arent the best by far but for what we use them for they work good. On the trapline and potting a squirrel for the pot etc they are plenty accurate. I had a Marlin 39C lever action .22 that wouldnt cycle or shoot anything but the Thunderbolts is how I got turned onto them. I had about 8 brands of partial box's and stopped at the farm and home store and picked up some russian brand and a box of Thunderbolts. Ive used them ever since. It shot those Thunderbolts great. 1"-1 1/2" groups at 30 yards. Cant ask for better then that out of an economy .22 round and 40+ year old rifle(bluing was gone off all the metal and the finish was gone off the stock) that looked stainless steel but wasnt.


----------

